# Dean "doesn't cash in on Dime's name again" with the DIME amp



## RenegadeDave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm really getting tired of them. Hopefully consumer everywhere are getting tired of it too so they stop putting this mans name on everything they can. 

If it's awesome, awesome. I think it's awesome he's releasing amps posthumously. Despite having a Krank sig amp at his passing and Randall amps in the past. 

Apparently 100w SS amp. Not many details available, it's a NAMM photo obviously.

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* merged threads


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

It'll probably cost $300, and be made out of pressboard and an old crate head. 

$10 says the distortion channel is called the "Dime" channel.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2009)

that looks like the biggest piece of shit ever


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 16, 2009)

Groff said:


> It'll probably cost *$3000*, and be made out of pressboard and an old crate head.



Fixed that for you, Dean and "value for the dollar" don't go together.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

What a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know why Dean is the only target of all the anger over Dime-branded products. The Abbott family, who are custodians of Dime's estate, are full participants, and likely approve every use of the Dime name. And it makes them money.

So it's not just some greedy corporate entity "cashing in" on Dime's name. His family is right in there as well.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 ^ But this makes me sad that people are ruled by greed...Dime would be rolling over in his grave right now if he saw that piece of shit.

On the flipside the name Dime couldnt have a patent on it so it could just be greedy douchebags at dean.....just my 2cents.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 16, 2009)

darren said:


> I don't know why Dean is the only target of all the anger over Dime-branded products. The Abbott family, who are custodians of Dime's estate, are full participants, and likely approve every use of the Dime name. And it makes them money.
> 
> So it's not just some greedy corporate entity "cashing in" on Dime's name. His family is right in there as well.



I wasn't going to spew hatred for Rita Haney or Vinnie Paul, it's easier to seethe at the company. 

Trust me the first thing I wanted to say was "Rita must be trying really hard to not have to get a job". There, now I've said it. See what you made me do?


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

darren said:


> I don't know why Dean is the only target of all the anger over Dime-branded products. The Abbott family, who are custodians of Dime's estate, are full participants, and likely approve every use of the Dime name. And it makes them money.
> 
> So it's not just some greedy corporate entity "cashing in" on Dime's name. His family is right in there as well.



Point taken. I'd totally forgotten about this.


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2009)

Every post in this thread, so far, is completely and totally correct.

EDIT: Also, it looks horribly, horribly cheap.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Dime by any means, but I hate Dean. They make cheap, ugly, overpriced crap and sell it to idiots so they can play liakk t3h Dimezorz. If it wasn't for Dimes death, Dean wouldn't have made half the money they have.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 16, 2009)

That's just tacky. Dean needs to make and promote something new that doesn't say "Dime" anywhere on it. The entire company is using a dead man as a crutch.


----------



## Gregk (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 16, 2009)

Apparently the unit lists for $700 (which means it will likely be like $500) for a head and a cab with eminence speakers. Apparently it does the buzz saw thing very well. 

Kids with their Indonesian POS Dime guitars everywhere rejoiced!


----------



## maat (Jan 16, 2009)

Gregk said:


>


 

Yeah....^THIS.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 16, 2009)

It looks like they tried to copy the old Randall RG100 ES.....


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 16, 2009)

I know Dime's name has been possibly whore'd up more than any other musician that has passed away. But Marshall did the same thing a few months ago with the new Randy Rhoads sig. model amp. They say they want to honour Randy with a signature amp. All of them want to honour their pocketbooks with some rich fanboys money.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 16, 2009)

It doesn't look like they even tried to get the thing to look like a professional product


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

^


----------



## Variant (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd probably care more if I wanted to sound like Dime, or play like Dime... TBH, him and oft-vaunted Randy Rhodes just never did it for me as guitarists... while both certainly had the chops, they also had very un-fluid, pieced together solo work, IMHO... and both had dreadful tone. 

It does suck that companies want to whore out passed stars names as much, with commemorative shit for people to pocket off. At least B.C. Rich's Shuldiner commemorative donated the profits... but Dean seems to take the Dale Earnhardt commemorative plate route. 



Zepp88 said:


> It doesn't look like they even tried to get the thing to look like a professional product



I'm guessing is supposed to look like the old Randall RG100's that he used, which was... well... a cheap amp.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 16, 2009)

Not only have Dean put out a endless series of sigs and released the Dimetime pickups (which unless someone has a time machine he couldn't possibly have EVER played!) they have now released a Dime amp and shown it at NAMM!

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - New DIMEBAG Amp From DEAN Unveiled At NAMM; First Photos Available

This is an insult that's beyond fucking words and just as ridiculous as the fact that Tupac has released more records than when he was alive, I was expecting even more Dime ripoff products at this years NAMM but this takes the muthafucking cake.

The lyric "is there no standard anymore?!" from "Walk" is painfully appropriate right now.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 16, 2009)

haha, I hate Dean . It's even worse that they have that Rock Of Love whore doing their interviews.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

Approved by his long time girlfriend??? Seriously? Wtf does she know about guitar tone? Holy fuck


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy shit...

That's horrible. He already has a Krank sig amp, and 33 "signature" guitars.


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...in-on-dimes-name-again-with-the-dime-amp.html

They could have at least made it look NOT cheap as hell...


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

Spinedriver said:


> It looks like they tried to copy the old Randall RG100 ES.....



Someone on blabbermouth said "Bet you $100 it's based on an old Randall"

Guess we have our answer


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Holy shit...
> 
> That's horrible. He already has a Krank sig amp, and 33 "signature" guitars.



My first thoughts were of Krank when I read the headline but they are still producing the Krankenstein and it's still on their website too


----------



## Ken (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 16, 2009)

can i just have the red head?


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> can i just have the red head?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 16, 2009)

complete and utter bullshit. What's sad is all these kids who are getting into Pantera think that Dime played ALL of this shit... I work at a music store literally 2 miles from where Dime was shot, people in this town LOVE him, so they buy all of this shit up, and it makes me so sick. All of the Dime guitars we have blow dead dog dick and and I'm sure this amp will do no better. seriously, what the fuck.


----------



## Harry (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuck
He already basically has a signature amp, his Krank and at least he was around to say he liked that amp and approved it. 
He was a human being, an awesome guitar player and all sorts of other positive things and all these things do, is make people forget about all that or at least think less about it and just buy for the sake of his name on it, forgetting a human being was behind that name


----------



## bibz (Jan 16, 2009)

Of course it is, they had grady design it. Its based on the rg100ht's he used. Its also going to be $350. SS is cheap! Dunno how I feel at the moment, cause I've wanted one of these old rg100es's for ages and none pop up down here. The randalls don't actually do the dime tone, I really like what I hear from them. Something different, ya know?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Fuck
> He already basically has a signature amp, his Krank and at least he was around to say he liked that amp and approved it.
> He was a human being, an awesome guitar player and all sorts of other positive things and all these things do, is make people forget about all that or at least think less about it and just buy for the sake of his name on it, forgetting a human being was behind that name



THis says it all.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Not to mention they have the bitches from bret michael's "rock of love" hosting the party. poor dime, never has such a great name been so tarnished.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Groff said:


> It'll probably cost $300, and be made out of pressboard and an old crate head.
> 
> $10 says the distortion channel is called the "Dime" channel.




your killing me dude... epic.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 16, 2009)

Jesus, this is awful. I hate you Dean.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

DslDwg said:


> I know Dime's name has been possibly whore'd up more than any other musician that has passed away. But Marshall did the same thing a few months ago with the new Randy Rhoads sig. model amp. They say they want to honour Randy with a signature amp. All of them want to honour their pocketbooks with some rich fanboys money.



But that amp was something he actually USED, and they didn't know the exact mods he had done to it until his mom let them go through his old stuff, so they couldn't have done it until then. Plus it was a very limited run. Dean insists on giving one man 33 signature guitars, shirts, hats, and a signature amp, most of which he never even saw/used/thought of/wore. That's where the beef is coming from.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 16, 2009)

Variant said:


> I'd probably care more if I wanted to sound like Dime, or play like Dime... TBH, him and oft-vaunted Randy Rhodes just never did it for me as guitarists... while both certainly had the chops, they also had very un-fluid, pieced together solo work, IMHO... and both had dreadful tone.



Yeah, because that Mr. Crowley solo just so choppy... At least learn to spell his name right if you're gonna trash him, it's Rhoads. Rhodes is/was an island in the Mediterranean, or a Fender piano. 

PS: This is an exact copy of Dime's Randall Century amp, with hardwired pre and post EQ'ing he used to do with parametrics. Not that I want it.


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 16, 2009)

there's just no word

I almost feel bad for the (now former) "proud Dean product owners"


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats just dean guitars trying to make a $ off someone who cant talk back. And after he died they had the tribute items and I guess that was cool. But 20+ guitars and this amp that even Crate would think is sucks? They arn't even trying anymore. They just know that little metal heads with lots of $ will buy it cause its got Dimes name on it.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 16, 2009)

What did he use for damageplan? He had WAYYYY better tone there compared to his pantera days IMHO.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup. Its a sad sad thing to do to such a prominent figure.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 16, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> THis says it all.



Yep

This is just sad. Dean, you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 16, 2009)

I think that was the X2, his last Randall sig. The Krank deal didn't start up until after that was recorded.


----------



## Harry (Jan 16, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> Not to mention they have the bitches from bret michael's "rock of love" hosting the party. poor dime, never has such a great name been so tarnished.



I didn't even know what Rock of Love was until I wikipedia'd it just then.
Why the hell where they (Rock of love girls) hosting the party?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> I didn't even know what Rock of Love was until I wikipedia'd it just then.
> Why the hell where they (Rock of love girls) hosting the party?



My guess is because they're the cheapest whores Dean could get.

I'm not bitter about the dime-rape. Not at all.  

Fuck Dean, I was thinking of getting the new RC7X if it was cheap, but now I'm seriously thinking of boycotting.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 16, 2009)

THis is so fucking shameful. As a Dime fan, this is just obscene.


----------



## maat (Jan 16, 2009)

The man who got murdered onstage doing what he did best...A guitar(ists') mother-fucking ICON deserves better than this. 

As far as looks go: Fuck this Indiana Jones "Cup of a Carpenter" shit... As far as tribute is concerned, this is just PISS-FUCKING-POOR.


----------



## Petef2007 (Jan 16, 2009)

Both the amp and cab seriously look as if they're about to fall apart at any second - but then, it IS dean, so this wouldn't suprise me. 

Disgustingly shameful if you ask me. Exploitation of Dime's name of the highest order.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Jan 17, 2009)

That is in all honesty, the ugliest amp i have ever seen, im in complete awe of how low grade it looks.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

darren said:


> I don't know why Dean is the only target of all the anger over Dime-branded products. The Abbott family, who are custodians of Dime's estate, are full participants, and likely approve every use of the Dime name. And it makes them money.
> 
> So it's not just some greedy corporate entity "cashing in" on Dime's name. His family is right in there as well.



this pisses me off if its true though. I can understand trying to keep Dimes Name alive but Why in the from of Sitty guitars Pickups and Amps that he NEVER fucking Played??


----------



## st2012 (Jan 17, 2009)

That's disgusting on many, many levels.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Jan 17, 2009)

I wonder how long it will be before Mustaine fakes his death so he can release a metric fuck-tonne of tribute guitars, amps, fx, pickups, shirts, picks, leads and coffee?

The people at Dean and Dime's family should be charged with necrophilia for raping the legacy of a true metal legend.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought they went too far with that 7 string sig (dime never fucking played 7 strings and he hated them, i dont hate 7's though) but this is fucking ridiculous. Its looks cheaply built and generic. I hope no ones stupid enough to buy this shit . whoever manages this sig shit need to be slapped straight up. 

fuck dean. 

Dean = EPIC FAIL


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 17, 2009)

silentrage said:


> What did he use for damageplan? He had WAYYYY better tone there compared to his pantera days IMHO.


 




Nick1 said:


> Thats just dean guitars trying to make a $ off someone who cant talk back. And after he died they had the tribute items and I guess that was cool. But 20+ guitars and this amp that even Crate would think is sucks? They arn't even trying anymore. They just know that little metal heads with lots of $ will buy it cause its got Dimes name on it.



Well there is a simple solution. Everybody stop buying from dean! and let's kill all the little metalhead kids with lots of $ because they are to stupid to realize owning something with dime's name on it doesn't make you sound or play like dime.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 17, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> that looks like the biggest piece of shit ever







darren said:


> I don't know why Dean is the only target of all the anger over Dime-branded products. The Abbott family, who are custodians of Dime's estate, are full participants, and likely approve every use of the Dime name. And it makes them money.
> 
> So it's not just some greedy corporate entity "cashing in" on Dime's name. His family is right in there as well.



 ... But I don't think it's Dime's family that came up to Dean and said "Let's make a Dime amp!!!". It's probably Dean that proposed it.


----------



## sami (Jan 17, 2009)

I was a huge Dime fan back in the day. He still has my respect and I'll put on an old Pantera tune here and there...but this is just uberfuckingshitcoveredhorsetaintasinine bullshit. How can we let him RIP if $$$$ turns up everywhere with his name??

My very first amp back in 96 was an RG85ES (85 watt version of the head). Got it for $112 at a pawn shop. I don't know how the hell he got his tone from the 100W version. That amp sounds like CRAP.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 17, 2009)

silentrage said:


> What did he use for damageplan? He had WAYYYY better tone there compared to his pantera days IMHO.



he used... Randalls


----------



## phantom911 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sure that I will see a dozen people with one of those in my area.  Can't wait for my ears to suffer irreparable damage 
















unless its good, then i take it back


----------



## AZ7 (Jan 17, 2009)

That looks like a total POS! It looks like someone took an old 1950's dollar store amp. Not even a crooked pawn shop would sell it for more than a $1.00! - it looks like something that could be bought out of a Sears catalog back in the '70s.
This is pure corporate greed and name stealing. Dean = a bunch of evil hacks!!!!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 17, 2009)

Groff said:


> $10 says the distortion channel is called the "Dime" channel.



Either that, or the knobs go from 0-DIME, so people can have ever knob DIMED!!! Ugggggh.





HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> I wonder how long it will be before Mustaine fakes his death so he can release a metric fuck-tonne of tribute guitars, amps, fx, pickups, shirts, picks, leads and coffee?



Dave already whored himself as is. I can't even begin to tell you all the guitars and amps he's had. He might be as bad as Eddie Van Halen.






This is a shame. I'll never buy a Dean product b/c of all this Dime crap.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 17, 2009)

sami said:


> My very first amp back in 96 was an RG85ES (85 watt version of the head). Got it for $112 at a pawn shop. I don't know how the hell he got his tone from the 100W version. That amp sounds like CRAP.



I had one briefly but sold it because it was very one dimmensional. I, like most players, enjoy versitility. I had the 100 watt version, not the 85 though. The fact that the lower watt version is 85 is kind of strange. Usually you see a 50 or 100 watt option. Not sure why anyone would give a shit about 15 watts of solid state. Interesting though. 

Well first- I'm not sure about the 85 watt version but the 100 watt version has a push/pull knob that gives it more bite. 

Second- Dime used to slave a bunch of them together at once. That is how he got that tone.


----------



## TMM (Jan 17, 2009)

DslDwg said:


> I know Dime's name has been possibly whore'd up more than any other musician that has passed away...



Except maybe Tupac.

Seriously, beyond being a wonderful example of corporate greed, this is just absolutely tasteless.


----------



## sami (Jan 17, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> Well first- I'm not sure about the 85 watt version but the 100 watt version has a push/pull knob that gives it more bite.



Yep, mine did too. I had it for a few years before I discovered it too. Didn't make it sound any better.



GH0STrider said:


> Second- Dime used to slave a bunch of them together at once. That is how he got that tone.



Ahh grasshoppa!!


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I thought that push/pull know was worthless. It didn't improve the tone whatsoever and it actuallly caused a cut in volume.


----------



## Variant (Jan 17, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Yeah, because that Mr. Crowley solo just so choppy... At least learn to spell his name right if you're gonna trash him, it's Rhoads. Rhodes is/was an island in the Mediterranean, or a Fender piano.



I just don't get him... sorry for the misspelling. Frankly, I just don't find his playing as fluid and soulful as others. I know a lot of guys got into guitar because of his stuff... I didn't. Same goes for Dime. Not saying they're bad, just to me, I'd rather listen to Skolnick or Satriani.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 17, 2009)

This amp is just another landmark of deans horrible business practice, greed, and poor quality items. I dont know about all of you but I have never played a dean guitar that i liked. I have played a couple us models also, and i didnt find them to be any more special than a standard gibson les paul or anything. Lets face it, that amp look like shit, and just reeks of poor quality (just by looking at it). My guess is that it probably sounds similar to how it looks. So you can count me out on big pointy guitars that look and play like shit, that have names of past idols on them for a selling point. Dime was awesome, and dean is not.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 18, 2009)

what's even funnier to me is that Dime wanted Dean Zelinsky to make his signature guitar before he went to Washburn, couldn't find him, went to Washburn, Dean came back to Dean, Dime got shot, Dean has left Dean and now they roll out this horseshit. Just another layer of tastelessness.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Jan 18, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> I'm really getting tired of them. Hopefully consumer everywhere are getting tired of it too so they stop putting this mans name on everything they can.
> 
> If it's awesome, awesome. I think it's awesome he's releasing amps posthumously. Despite having a Krank sig amp at his passing and Randall amps in the past.
> 
> ...



That honestly looks like my shit...


----------



## sdgiffin (Jan 18, 2009)

Fuck Vinnie and fuck Rita.

I was a huge Dime fan and supported his memorial when he died, but in recent years it has become, like others have said, a whoring of his name. Let the man Rest in Peace. It's not really honoring his name anymore, it's being greedy cunts doing something Dime would never do.

I will not have anything to do with the "Dime" franchise. Fuck 'em.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 18, 2009)

WHAT. THE FUCK.

I was a huge Dime fan, loved his playing style, his riffs, his solos, he always seemed like an awesome dude. But the dozens of guitars he has out which he never would have even played, its disgusting. And now this amp??? What the fuck is with that??? Fuck Dean, I wont ever be going near their shit company.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 18, 2009)

Lmao, it appears Dean has quite the Dimebag tourettes syndrome, probably even worse than Rudy Julianni's 911 tourettes.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v367/tattooedcarrot/NAMM09/IMG_8674.jpg


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 18, 2009)

I just saw a vid of this amp in "action".Taking a shit after eating 10 tacos sounds better than this "amp". 
Dumb chick saying it sounds "amazing"
lol
im sure she would have been just as impressed with one of those older ibanez 10w toneblaster practice amps with dimes name on the front.

stupid chick again
"some 16 year old kid can save up some money and buy them selves a piece of art"

my god theres a lot of dog shit coming out of these people's mouths


----------



## dooredge (Jan 18, 2009)

darren said:


> I don't know why Dean is the only target of all the anger over Dime-branded products. The Abbott family, who are custodians of Dime's estate, are full participants, and likely approve every use of the Dime name. And it makes them money.
> 
> So it's not just some greedy corporate entity "cashing in" on Dime's name. His family is right in there as well.


 
My thoughts exactly. I'd not be surprised if Dime's remaining family members aren't the ones constantly pitching this crap to whomever will listen. Sad to say, but apparently Dime is worth more dead than alive.


----------



## Napalm (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow it even looks as if they bought Knobs from Krank...You know they'll have some little practice amp that come out as well...


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow after watching that video i was right. It did sound as shitty as it looked.


----------



## ToneCrafter (Jan 19, 2009)

That is a shame.


----------



## paradigm_shift (Jan 19, 2009)

Not to defend it , But i'm going to wait till I hear it with my own ears before I say it sounds like crap. Judging that it sounds like shit by how it looks or from 10 seconds on a crappy camera microphone (that is quite audibly distorting the signal)arn't the cleverist of choices . Try listening with your ears first guys. I whole heartedly agree Dimes name has been over-used, but judge it on its merits as much as its faults.


----------



## ToneCrafter (Jan 19, 2009)

I see that have that wanna-be metal chick "Metal Sanaz" hocking this amp. That alone should tell you it's BS.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 20, 2009)

The clean channel sounded.. good 

but the distortion ? WTF  my Behringer 15 has a more bad ass sound


----------



## Jerich (Jan 20, 2009)

I had a chance to play the "Blacktooth" Dime amp sat morning at NAMM and i must say the amp sounds like poop!! to be honest why would anyone want the tone that came from it. It was very scooped and gainy with HISS from hell!! If there is alot of Tribute bands out there with the dime theme they might sell well. Of course i am used to playing flexable amps not one tone fits all types like this amp is....and metal sanaz is sooooo annoying.....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread was from before I hit the forum but thank god I searched and found it rather than posting a seperate one

To me it feels cheap, it looks cheap, and it fucking sounds cheap. Having an affordable solid-state amplifier with reliability and something approximating Dime's tone would be enough for some people - I definately felt that the tone on Cowboys from Hell and Vulgar display of power was absolutely iconic so being able to achieve that would definately be a part of the appeal (its not like its incredibly versatile from initial appearances) but would I part with cash for one?

NO fucking way. They don't even bother to tell you that a lot of his tone came from having 2 EQ Pedals and an MXR in front of one to overdrive it enough to get that level of gain.....and the fact they consistently cash in on his name infuriates me.

He was an awesome human being, and a highly influental guitar player. Can't they let him rest in peace without dragging his name through the mud by associating it with shit products?

Very, very pissed off. 





(apologies for the slight necropost, I'm so angry about it I just had to vent)


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone catch in the video where he says it will be the first in the Dime line?

That means they are going to make even more of this shit.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 24, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Anyone catch in the video where he says it will be the first in the Dime line?
> 
> That means they are going to make even more of this shit.



Imma getting mah stabbin' hammer and plane ticket ready.

See, there's probably a market for a really awesome solid state amp in the style of a Warhead or XXL/Tech 21 etc - they could have showed some respect and released an amp based on Dime's tone (the same way that Marshal did with the JCM 800 back in the day, or the JSX or whatever...) without all the fucking chicanery surrounding this one.


----------



## klutvott (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the 32 other models with different finish.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Feb 24, 2009)

I can honestly already see in my head the kids in my area who will buy this amp and I'll never see the end of them and I'll have to hear them every time we play a local show.


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 24, 2009)

Obviously there HAS to be the obligatory 15 watt model that sounds like an amplified fart in a cereal box...


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 24, 2009)

The text below the knobs are written by dime's old guitar tech, in dime's likeness. Are you kidding me. And it sounds nothing like his Pantera tone, or even his Damageplan tone. The amp sucks. Dean guitars really needs to stick at making guitars, no wonder Dean left Dean!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh my fucking lawlz

ITS SPARKLY 



Spinedriver said:


> It looks like they tried to copy the old Randall RG100 ES.....



- Or A Marshall JTM45


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 25, 2009)

widdlywhaa said:


> I can honestly already see in my head the kids in my area who will buy this amp and I'll never see the end of them and I'll have to hear them every time we play a local show.


 
How do you think I feel? I live in Dallas. I'm gonna see this crap every freaking where.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 25, 2009)

darren said:


> I don't know why Dean is the only target of all the anger over Dime-branded products. The Abbott family, who are custodians of Dime's estate, are full participants, and likely approve every use of the Dime name. And it makes them money.
> 
> So it's not just some greedy corporate entity "cashing in" on Dime's name. His family is right in there as well.


Yes, but let's keep things in perspective: Dime's family approving the use of his name for horrible products wouldn't be an issue if Dean didn't make horrible products in the first place. While I'm not saying that Dime's family is blameless in this matter, Dean is doubly guilty, for making horrible products in the first place, and THEN putting Dime's name on them.


----------



## Jim713 (Jun 23, 2009)

First of all, no matter what anyone says, Dime was a HELL of a guitar player, and he had some serious tone. The haters bedamned, Dime played some of the most brutal rhythms around and had some of the most charasmatic lead work I have ever seen... he could make you FEEL with every note and every blasting palm mute. It makes me sad to see so much greed based on his good name, especially since he used Randalls for Pantera and Krank for Damageplan, Dime was loyal to his gear and was one of the best human beings to ever grace our Earth. So I say STOP exploiting the best gutarist of my generation and make your brand your own, using Dime's name is only going to get you so far. Making quality gear that the man himself would have been proud to use (the Dimebucker sucks ass, but even Dime preferred the Lawrences), stop exploiting this man who was horribly murdered and make some gear that honestly kicks ass. Stupid corporate bastards...
Dean can kiss my ass and anyone else trying to make a fast dollar on this LEGEND'S name can kiss my ass too. Dime was the fucking man and now that he's gone you are all trying to profit from his name. Dean guitars suck and your amps will suck too, Karma is a bitch you greedy fucks. This whole "cash in on Dime" attitude makes me sick... are you all friends with Phil Anselmo or what? Dumb FUCKS!!


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 23, 2009)

Jim713 said:


> First of all, no matter what anyone says, Dime was a HELL of a guitar player, and he had some serious tone. The haters bedamned, Dime played some of the most brutal rhythms around and had some of the most charasmatic lead work I have ever seen... he could make you FEEL with every note and every blasting palm mute. It makes me sad to see so much greed based on his good name, especially since he used Randalls for Pantera and Krank for Damageplan, Dime was loyal to his gear and was one of the best human beings to ever grace our Earth. So I say STOP exploiting the best gutarist of my generation and make your brand your own, using Dime's name is only going to get you so far. Making quality gear that the man himself would have been proud to use (the Dimebucker sucks ass, but even Dime preferred the Lawrences), stop exploiting this man who was horribly murdered and make some gear that honestly kicks ass. Stupid corporate bastards...
> Dean can kiss my ass and anyone else trying to make a fast dollar on this LEGEND'S name can kiss my ass too. Dime was the fucking man and now that he's gone you are all trying to profit from his name. Dean guitars suck and your amps will suck too, Karma is a bitch you greedy fucks. This whole "cash in on Dime" attitude makes me sick... are you all friends with Phil Anselmo or what? Dumb FUCKS!!



Holy angry-fanboy-of-doom-bump batman!


----------



## Jim713 (Jun 23, 2009)

Call me a fanboy, but Dime kicked ass. I hate to see any person exploited in their death for the sake of money. How many Hendrix "signature" guitars or amps do we all see? Or Cobain stuff? Jagstangs are not even made anymore... There are no "signature" Bohnam drum kits. Dime died in a sick and commercial time. Dean is a shitty company and should be called out on thier shittieness.... about 70 percent of their high end stuff is Dime Razorbacks or stuff of his design, that is bullshit, think about it, do you see any Cliff Burton basses? He was a bass god, Layne from AIC was one of the best singers I have heard EVER, where are his "signature" mics? This sucks for everybody, even the MXR Dime Distortion is a piece of crap, and that was made before his death, I'm sorry, but companies should focus on making better gear instead of using a famous name to sell their crap.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 23, 2009)

Can we start banning these people who bump old ass threads?

And buddy..to be honest..who gives a shit? Dime was cool and all..but it's not that serious...companies make money off of dead musicians..I hate it but that's how it goes. Just don't buy the amp..stop whining. You're coming off more like a hostile fanatic (or "fucking hostile" fanatic if you like that better) than you are a rational person. And stop bumping old threads to blow a gasket on old news


----------



## playstopause (Jun 24, 2009)

^

Mini-mod here at work. 

Seriously :

- this isn't much of an old bump.
- most of us prefer to see a bump than thread no.543 on the same subject.
- No one has ever been banned for bumping a thread, even a 2-3 year old one. That would be just f*ckin' stupid.


----------



## maat (Jun 24, 2009)

And he's from Reno too. NV motherfuckers feel passionately about something. So we're going to comment. In all fairness, that's why you have an ignore button.


----------

